
Pig ‘Ebola’ Virus Sends Shock Waves Through Global Food Chain - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-02/pig-ebola-virus-sends-shock-waves-through-global-food-chain
======
Fjolsvith
Best thing to happen to American farmers.

